# The joy of finishing outside.



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

When the weather is right, 70ish and sunny, it's nice to take the finishing outside. It's real nice until you come back to see how it's drying and you see bird poop on one end and a fat drop of pine tree sap on the other. :surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Been there, done that. Right now we have tree pollen galore!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I remember that Texas tree pollen. Everywhere, probably worse than Desert pollens. Finishing stays inside, or small items fit in a box to dry.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Lot of pine trees here. When the pollen starts, it can change the entire color of my truck in less than a day, can't even see out the windshield until it's cleared off. All my finishing I do either in the house, or the shop. Almost everything I do now I finish it with thinned Titebond II, so no odor, easy cleanup. Wouldn't want to use it on high quality work, but for what I do it works fine.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

+1 on tree pollen. The shop was full of stained pieces drying so I sanded a barn door down outside and applied some pre stain conditioner for the birds and trees to add their artistic touch to.

I had to reorder the pre stain conditioner tonight as I ran out with more to stain. With shipping it cost $1.01 an ounce. If it didn't do such an amazing job I wouldn't give Charles Neil my money.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Marco said:


> When the weather is right, 70ish and sunny, it's nice to take the finishing outside. It's real nice until you come back to see how it's drying and you see bird poop on one end and a fat drop of pine tree sap on the other. :surprise:



Sorry, Jim I just had to laugh but I have had it happen to me. You will probably laugh in a couple of days.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Texas pollen's as bad as Mojave Desert native species pollen. I do all finishing inside.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

we still have a couple of feet of snow and temps are getting colder not warmer, I don't have to worry about pollen for a while I guess.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I put a dresser in the carport to spray one time in the spring. I would spray a coat then go back in an hour and spray another coat. I kept seeing a small bird come out of the carport when I was headed that way and finally figured out a little wren was building a nest in the back corner of the dresser.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I sub it out...
she has a full blown finishing booth/room...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We must stop agreeing like this Marty, years ago a woodworker friend of mine handed me a wooden armrest from a light aircraft, I had to make some metal parts to enable it to fold down. I was with him when he picked it up from a girl he knew who had a full finishing set-up. Whilst I don't remember the cost, it was out of this world and more than he could charge for the complete job.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't have a separate finishing area, but I do run the air filtering system for several hours before I do any finishing. That seems to help a lot. I do take the project outside for a good brushing to remove as much sanding fuzz as possible before starting with the finishing. It would b nice to have a booth...but that would require yet another shed.


----------

